# Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2012: die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2012: die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

					Mit über 43.000 Punkten steht das Hwbot-Team von PC Games Hardware nach dem Abschluss des Jahres 2012 auf dem dritten Rang in der Hwbot-Teamwertung. Im Europa-Ranking liegt das Team sogar auf dem ersten Platz. Möglich gemacht haben dies über 500 Team-Mitglieder - mehr als bei fast jedem anderen Top-Team.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2012: die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*


----------



## True Monkey (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2012: die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

nice 

Crazzy und ich wechseln uns bei der 3dmark Rangliste ja gut ab .....


----------



## Vaykir (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2012: die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

Und ich wurde nach und nach hinaus befördert


----------



## blackbolt (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2012: die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

sehr nett auf in die nächsten Jahre


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2012: die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

Auch wenn euch der 3. Platz geschenkt worden ist Gratulation


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2012: die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch , auf dem Foto wer ist da wer  ?

Greetzz


----------



## Vaykir (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2012: die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

Von links nach rechts:

Icke&Er, blackbolt, crazzzy85 und ich.


----------



## Lubke (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hwbot-Jahresrückblick 2012: die Erfolge des PCGH-Teams*

lol, du bis der einzige, dessen gesicht nicht durch einen arm verdeckt ist 

der rest is wohl etwas kamerascheu


----------

